# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  USO DE COMPINCHES

## ARENA

Se ha criticado a David Blaine por utilizar compinches en sus espectaculos, y me surge una duda, porque y para quien es malo usar compinches ? No es posible que un efecto gane espectacularidad utilizando compinches ? Obviamente cuidando mucho que no se note que son compinches.

Pongamos 2 ejemplos:
Billete firmado al limón sin compinche, un espectador firma un billete, el mago lo desaparece y aparece firmado dentro del limón *que corta el mago*.

Con compinche el "espectador" firma el billete , el mago lo desaparece y aparece dentro de un limón que corta *otro espectador el cual nunca se acerco al mago.*.

Les parece mas impactante el segundo efecto como para justificar el uso de compinches ?

Y el segundo ejemplo es una Ilusión que tiene Copperfield en su nuevo espectaculo( No la he visto me la han contado) saca a 5 o 6 espectadores al escenario , los desaparece e inmediatamente ponen un video donde se ve Copperfield y los espectadores(vestidos exactamente igual) en la playa de Hawai.Lo impactante de esto es que a los espectadores los escoge por medio de una pelota de playa que va dando tumbos entre la audiencia. Al menos que existan cabinas de teletransportación este efecto creo que requiere compinches . Se justifica ?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Eso es cuestión de opiniones. Yo soy de esos que no le gusta el uso de compinches porque parece que necesitas ayuda de otra gente para crear un buen efecto y no es así. El mismo del billete al limón firmado se puede hacer perfectamente sin espectador e incluso dejando al espectador que corte el limón, no tiene porqué pasar nada...

Igualmente y como he dicho, cuestión de opiniones...

----------


## vsalberto

Yo también creo que es cuestión de opiniones. No lo veo mal, pero a mi por ejemplo no me gusta, aunque en realidad lo veo comparable a usar objetos  o escenarios "mágicos".

El billete y el limón que comentas, creo que sería casi igual de impactante de las dos maneras, y en ese especifico caso, no veo lógico usar un compinche cuando el efecto va a ser prácticamente el mismo sino lo usas.


EL efecto de copperfield que comentas, no se si recuerdo bien pero si no me equivoco, cuando se pasó por aquí realizó ese efecto y la agraciada en irse a Hawai fue una señora a la que le toco asistir a la actuación de Copperfield mediante un sorteo que realizo el programa de TV de la ETB2 "lo que faltaba". En ese programa sorteaban una entrada para ver a copperfield, y no solo eso, sino que participarías en su espectaculo. Creo que su participación en el espectáculo fue la de desaparecer y teletransportarse a Hawai.

No se si fue así exactamente, no se si hay compinches o no, pero si los presentes en la actuación se van a casa pensando que has teletransportado a alguien hasta Hawai, me gusten o no los compinches, creo que estarían más que justificados. 

Cuando no lo veo nada lógico es cuando puedes crear el mismo efecto sin necesidad de ellos. Es como tener cartas trucadas para hacer efectos que puedes realizar con una baraja normal y tus manos, no lo veo lógico.

Saludos.

----------


## Dieguini

Personalmente usar compinches me parece "jugar sucio", no sabría decir por que (¿se puede hablar de juego sucio entre una panda de "tramposos" como nosotros? )  :Lol:  

Pienso que entre el mago y el espectador hay un acuerdo en el que tacitamente se entiende que se va a mostrar algo con truco, pero a mi modo de ver hay algo "desleal" en utilizar compinches.

----------


## Gabi

Este debate puede aplicarse a otros métodos y cada mago considera poco ético su uso. Este elemento ético es importante en la medida en que se sustenta en el respeto al espectador y no sé si decir a su inteligencia, pero también abre un difícil debate sobre los límites ¿artísticos? de nuestra práctica.

Creo que Tamariz rechaza en ese sentido las barajas marcadas, pues considera que es hacer trampa al espectador. Pero ¿qué decir de las barajas ordenadas-memorizadas?

(Recuerdo aquí una frase del filósofo Fernando Savater, al que le encanta la magia, que decía: magia con truco, sí, pero sin trampa ni cartón. Esto último, sin trampa ni cartón, es lo propiamente ético que cada mago se impone a sí mismo.)

Retomando el tema, lo mismo puede decirse de la pretensión de llevar un efecto a un alto grado de credulidad, peligro siempre latente en el Mentalismo. Entre otros ejemplos a saber:

¿Hacer llorar a un espectador/a ante la aparición del nombre de su abuela fallecida es ético o un abuso de la confianza puesta en nuestra condición de artistas?

Invitar a un espectador al escenario, ofrecerle una silla y con ella una descarga eléctrica puede considerarse una traición a esa confianza.

Y, puestos en ello, apelar a las características físicas, vestimenta, edad, dejes al hablar, etc. de un espectador para reirse abiertamente de él puede considerarse un insulto a su persona, más grave si cabe por su inevitable indefensión ante el mago?

----------


## eidanyoson

Y aquí viene lo bueno, Gabi. Si a todas tus preguntas respondo un "si" que es como yo lo veo y lo siento (es algo personal y comprendo que no todo el mundo piense como yo)  ¿ha de dejar de gustarme la magia?

 Yo soy una persona muy muy creativa. Nunca he usado compinches, precisamente por mi ética. Pero es que ni os imaginais lo que se podría hacer con ellos. Lo de Copperfield no es nada. Y eso que apenas lo he pensado. De hecho, si profundizais un poco, por culpa de los compinches y de la mala fe, se puede engañar a cientos y miles de personas PARA SIEMPRE. Eso es lo que hacen las sectas por ejemplo. O los medios de comunicación con el pueblo (entre otras muchas cosas claro). O si lo veis más claro la publicidad. ¿Y hacer esto, engañar a miles o millones de personas para un beneficio PROPIO es ético?

----------


## ARENA

Pero porque se habla tanto de engañar al publico ? no es eso lo que hacemos por ejemplo en la ambiciosa, no engañamos al publico diciendole que su carta ha atravezado un paquete de cartas y se ha colocado encima de este ? No engañamos al publico haciendo levitar a una chica ? engañar no tiene porque tener una conotación negativa la gente que ve la magia disfruta siendo engañada y si disfruta mas con el uso de compinches porque tiene que ser malo ?

Otro tema la utilización de gemelos identicos o dobles es tan poco etico como el uso de compinches ? Incluso una Partener no es un compinche que sabe los movimientos necesarios para desaparecer etc.?

Ojo no es para crear polemica si no para ver diferentes puntos de vista.

----------


## eidanyoson

De eso se trata Arena de discutir jeje.

 La cosa es la siguiente:

 Si yo hago una ambiciosa, el especatador que está enfrente sabe que YO le engaño. Con mi destreza, con mi habilidad pero soy Yo. Como mucho, mis cartas. Es decir, es una especie de acuedo no verbal entre ellos y yo.
 Si uso compinches, ellos siguen pensando de la misma manera que antes, pero la diferencia es que no le engaño YO. Le engañan lo compinches.
 A mi no me engaña copperfield cuando hace desaparecer la estatua de la libertad, me engañan las 50 personas qeu están enfrente y aseguran que son personas sin acuerdo con él. Les crees porque crees que son como tú, espectadores.  Y ese es el problema.
 Partes de un principio completamente erroneo para el espectador y es jugar con demasiada ventaja. Para mi eso no tiene mérito.
 Para mi el mérito es partir con la misma ventaja y aún así, poder hacer magia, por ejemplo con dos simples monedas que te prestan.
 Si un pintor hace una acuarela fantástica de una mujer desnuda, todos pensamos que el mérito es suyo, porque él lo ha pintado. ¿Qué pasaría si lo huieran pintado otros y el sólo hubiera dicho lo que había que hacer?.
  Yo hago fotografía y si expongo el mérito es mío. ¿porque no le dan el mérito a los árboles o al paisaje, o a la chica o al sillón?
 Yo creo que no es la misma magia partir de alguien ya engañado que alguien a quien vas a engañar...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Que le gusta a eidan discutir   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tengo su misma opinión. No sé, me parece éticamente incorrecto en cuanto a hacer magia eso de usar compinches, pero ya he dicho que eso es opinión de cada uno.  Eidan lo ha dicho muy bien. Cuando le haces magia a alguien existe como un acuerdo en el que UNA persona le hace magia a OTRA...

A ver quién más se moja  :Wink1:

----------


## Dieguini

Arena, una Partener no es comparable éticamente al uso de compinches porque se presenta como un ayudante, es decir, el mago le está diciendo al público que forma parte del truco.

Un tema interesante que estais planteando es dónde se encuentra la frontera entre lo que es ético y no. Yo creo que la frontera la dicta tu conciencia, como en el resto de ámbitos de la vida (quizá utilizar la palabra conciencia sea un poco fuerte hablando de algo que al fin y al cabo es un entretenimiento, o quizá no). No creo que Tamariz y Gambero tengan su frontera ética en el mismo lugar, por ejemplo.

----------


## Damael

Yo para no escribir demasiado(estoy en el curro), resumo mi opinión:
Si utilizas compinches NO estás haciendo magia, sino solo una presentación de un truco.

----------


## makandrw

Yo discrepo un poco... el fin justifica los medios! si algo aprendi cuando empece en esto es que se vale TODO, pero debe de estar bien hecho! 
Son como los fakes (pero en grande), estan ahi y no son lo que realmente aparentan!

Saludos kompis!

----------


## ignoto

Realmente, un compinche podría ser disculpable cuando es preciso hacer algo que no se puede hacer de otra manera. Digo podría porque no lo considero ético, pero esto es una opinión personal.
Para los que se asustan de los compinches, que sepan que hasta Juan Tamariz ha utilizado uno en la televisión (¿Cómo puñetas pudo conseguir que un "voluntario" le ofreciera un pañuelo exactamente igual al que llevaba él en el bolsillo? Pues...) y no es para alarmarse.
Lo que ya no está tan bien es cuando se utilizan, como en el caso de David Blaine, para simular público callejero que se asombra de sus efectos. Sobre todo porque está intentando vender la imágen de una capacidad de asombrar que no posee.
Gente como Tom o Janel (los recordaréis de los DVD de L&L, el rubio del bigote y la morena de pelo largo) que sobreactúan hasta la exageración me parecen innecesarios. Por supuesto sin caer en el otro extremo. 

Vamos que compinches, según, como y cuando.
Para magia de cerca, va a ser que no.
Para escena...a ser posible, tampoco. Si no hay mas remedio y no se abusa...pues bueno. ¿Qué le vas a hacer?

----------


## Azran

Esto es como el creo en Jesucristo o creo en Mahoma, cada uno tiene sus limites como decian por ahí, yo si usaria compinches si el efecto va a ser grande y no hay otra forma de conseguir el mismo efecto. El limite puede ser no usar cartas trucadas, o no usar gimmicks ect. 

Yo lo veo un poco como ultimo recurso y sin ser un sustitutivo de la habilidad del mago.

----------


## ARENA

Y que les parece por ejemplo si hicieramos el truco donde se corta a una mujer por la mitad, no seria mas espectacular sacar alguien del publico(compinche) y cortarlo que a nuestro ayudante ?


Y otro ejemplo , que les parece el utilizar compinches por ejemplo en magia callejera simplemente para que ocupen los lugares entre el publico para proteger los angulos malos de algun efecto?

----------


## eidanyoson

Con respecto a lo primero, la idea no me parece mala. Pero no aporta mucho más a la ilusión( creo), aunque a primera vista parezca que sí. El hecho de que cortes a una mujer que conozca el mago que no la conozca no cambia nada para la mente de un espectador. Porque la dificultad reside en cortar a una persona por la mitad y que salga ilesa. Y sea compinche o no, nadie podría sobrevivir a eso. Yo creo que uno de los problemas que tenemos los magos es que nos complicamos mucho la vida. Y debemos simplificar. El efecto ¿cual es? ¿en qué consiste? y eso es lo que hace que te des cuenta de qué es lo que puede sobrar o qué puedes ponerle para que el efecto gane y no pierda o se quede igual.

 En cuanto a lo de los ángulos yo no lo veo así. Si eres suficientemente bueno, o por lo menos no muy malo, y tienes SEGURIDAD en lo que haces, no te hace falta eso (no estoy diciendo que no venga bien, simplemente que no te hará falta). O si no ¿cuantos de nosotros que no somos profesionales, nos ha tocado hacer un juego de ambiciosa por ejemplo, de pie, rodeado de gente? los ángulos están por toads partes, PERO se asombran todos. ¿Por qué? porque ya estás tú para saber donde están los puntos flacos, y cubrirlos cambiando de posición las cartas, o llevando la atención a otro lado.
 Sería comparable a un nadador con flotador (yo lo veo así).
 :D  jeje como ves no me callo ni debajo del agua 8)

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!
como han dicho otros, es cuestion de opiniones, a mi no me gusta usar un compinche en un show, como ha dicho otro usuario, "es jugar con trampa".
 bueno me voy llendo que llego tarde...!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Jeff

Saludos a todos. Los copinches (o stooges como se dice simpaticamente en inglés) no son ni mas ni menos que un gimmick necessario para llegar al climax del efecto que realizamos. Al final y al cabo, somos un actor en el papel de un mago (como escribe Robert Houdin) y a veces debemos hacer una actuacion con otros actores con el fin de entretener a nuestra audiencia. Este gran mago a sido uno de los primeros (no el unico) en nombrar el uso de copinches en sus actuaciones. No creo que sea lamentable o falta de profesionalidad o cualquier otra cosa usar un copinche o varios. Lo que esta mal es en un programa de television usar solos copinches y asi engañar a miles o millones de espectador, eso si es a mi gusto, falta de profesionalidad. De todos modos, como decia un mago amigo mio, Marcelo Ruisi, de cada efecto existente, hay al minimo 7 manera mas de realizarlo. Al que no le guste usar copinches, que averigue las otras 6 maneras (o mas) de realizar este efecto. De todos modos, al final, el publico entretenido (o engañado como se quiera poner) por lo general, no vera la diferencia de usar copinches o no, solo veran que han sido maravillado por un mago y que se lo pasaron muy bien.

----------


## rufus

Estoy de acuerdo con varios de los mensajes del foro. Mi opinión (personal no intento convenver a nadie) es que como dice Eidanyson. existe un contrato no escrito entre el público y el mago en el que se puede "engañar" al público pero no tomarlos por tontos.
De alguna manera, el público espera que sucedan cosas extraordinarias, que se produzca la "magia", pero también esperan que el "engaño" sea mas o menos correcto. La utilización de compinches (repito que no la discuto simplemente no me gusta) rompe este pacto no escrito. Con el uso del compinche se está "abusando" de esa confianza del público, se hace magia pero "no es lo mismo".

No es lo mismo (o es lo mismo?) utilizar un fake un gimmick o cualquier otro elemento de ayuda "inanimado" que una persona.

Quizá el público quiere pensar que el mago ha tenido que hacer algo "magico" (léase truco) para conseguir el resultado, sin embargo, con la utilización de compinche ese "algo mágico" realmente no ocurre, se ha optado por la solución ¿facil? del compinche.

Bueno, no me enrollo más, ahí os queda mi opinión y mis dudas.


Saludos mágicos

----------


## djeid06

Buenas; en mi opinion digo que estoi a favor de los compinches; para mis rutinas con pañuelos en el que hago desaparerce una moneda firmada por el espectador y aparece en mi bolsillo de la chaqueta :twisted: 

Es solo una opinion; pero yo doi mi voto a favor :D

----------


## Gonzalo_nvdp

Yo no lo considero poco ético, pero desde un punto de vista práctico y sobre todo pensando en magia a los amigos puede ser inconveniente.

Por un lado necesitas llevar a tu compinche y si alguna vez tus espectadores descubren que usas compinches, va a ser mucho más difícil ilusionarles a partir de entonces

----------


## Dieguini

Los que aprobais el uso de compinches, ¿qué opinais acerca de el uso de trucos de cámara, por ejemplo?

No sé, pero me parece a mi que cuando uno atraviesa ciertas lineas deja de hacer magia...

----------


## Carcinos

Lo que hizo copperfield de hacer desaparecer a unos del publico previamente seleccionados con unos balones... Era sin compinches... Lo digo porque uno de los que desaparecio era un tio de un amigo mio y no me consta que fuese compinche...
Saludos

----------


## Kiko

Para mi lo que cuenta es la MAGIA, no el método. 

Lo único que exigo al método es que sea indetectable e insospechable. 
Por ejemplo, si el uso de trucos de cámara o compinches es sospechado por el espectador entonces no vale. Pero si no es sospechable, sí que vale. 


Sobre el dilema del "mérito" del mago:
- Si un MÉTODO (para hacer magia) NO tiene dificultad alguna para el mago no es razón para no utilizarlo (siempre que sea bueno por insospechable). 
- Si un MÉTODO método (para hacer magia) SÍ tiene dificultad para el mago, tal vez el ego del mago disfrute más por saber de dicha complicación, pero no el espectador que es absolutamente ajeno a eso. 

- En determinados casos puede que convencer al espectador de que no hay trucos de cámara o de que no se hace uso de compinches tenga más MÉRITO que hacer técnicas manipulativas clásicas u otros métodos.


Como conclusión personal: descartar métodos buenos por "razones" éticas (en un arte que se define por el engaño como medio para ilusionar) es sencillamente limitarse.


* En relación a reirse a costa del espectador, con la silla eléctrica o faltandole al respeto, etc. sí me parece una falta de ética.

----------


## djeid06

> Para mi lo que cuenta es la MAGIA, no el método. 
> 
> Lo único que exigo al método es que sea indetectable e insospechable. 
> Por ejemplo, si el uso de trucos de cámara o compinches es sospechado por el espectador entonces no vale. Pero si no es sospechable, sí que vale. 
> 
> 
> Sobre el dilema del "mérito" del mago:
> - Si un MÉTODO (para hacer magia) NO tiene dificultad alguna para el mago no es razón para no utilizarlo (siempre que sea bueno por insospechable). 
> - Si un MÉTODO método (para hacer magia) SÍ tiene dificultad para el mago, tal vez el ego del mago disfrute más por saber de dicha complicación, pero no el espectador que es absolutamente ajeno a eso. 
> ...



Pienso como tu KIKO 8-)

----------


## gafas

Nunca he usado un compinche y creo que nunca lo usaré, pero me parece totalmente respetable hacerlo sólo  cuando se trata de realizar un efecto dónde es indispensable, y siempre que el público no puieda sospechar que el juego sólo puede realizarse gracias a él.  En otros casos no es que me parezca éticam,ente reprobable, sino innecesario en muchas ocasiones, y hasta anti-mágico en otras.

Saludos.

----------


## xals

Yo estoy a favor del uso de compinches, sobretodo para angulos traidores en grandes ilusiones en la calle. Ahora bien, me gustan los trucos en los que menos puedas usar un compinche. Quiero decir que yo lo usaria lo menos posible, porque creo que tiene mas merito si consigues el efecto currandolo solo, con el espectador profano e ilusionable. Y con lo referente a trucos de camara, estoy totalmente en contra, porque para ver trucos que solo los puedes ver en tu casa, me veo MATRIX o EL SEÑOR DE LOS ANILLOS. Los trucos han de poderse presentar siempre ante publico en directo, para mi no sirve lo de: "ESTE SOLO FUNCIONA SI LO MIRAS DESDE TU CASA, CUANDO COMPRES MI DVD"

----------


## Gandalf

> Nunca he usado un compinche y creo que nunca lo usaré, pero me parece totalmente respetable hacerlo sólo  cuando se trata de realizar un efecto dónde es indispensable, y siempre que el público no puieda sospechar que el juego sólo puede realizarse gracias a él.  En otros casos no es que me parezca éticam,ente reprobable, sino innecesario en muchas ocasiones, y hasta anti-mágico en otras.
> 
> Saludos.


¿Cuando es ético y respetable usar un FP? ¿Y un cargador? ¿Y el regazo o el topit o una cascarilla o...? 

Por favor, en la magia no hay ética a la hora de hacer un método. Simplemente no la hay. En mi opinión hay una corriente mayoritaria de magos que ven mal usar compinches pero creo que es algo muy relacionado con valorar los juegos en función de la dificultad, del esfuerzo realizado y de que el mago sea el único que produce el efecto. Algo así como pensar que el que usa compinches hace trampas¿?.

Mi opinión es clara al respecto. Cuando uno miente claramente al espectador diciendo "Perdemos tu carta..." le está mintiendo y no por ello rompe la confianza del espectador ni la ética mágica (que por otro lado no se lo que és). Si el mago dice "¿Verdad que tú y yo no estamos compinchados?" a alguien con quien está compinchado la situación es la misma, miente con fin de generar una ilusión. Pero no veo la diferencia como para decir que eso no se hace. Si entiendo que no guste o que no se prefiera, pero no que es falta de ética o cosas semejantes.

Creo que son pocos los efectos que justifican el uso de compinches, y digo que justifiquen por que, al igual que la necesidad de un fp o una cascarilla tiene que estar justificada.

PD: Nunca he hecho un juego que necesitase un compinche, pero si encontrase uno que me gustase lo haría.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: Nunca he hecho un juego que necesitase un compinche, pero si encontrase uno que me gustase lo haría.


De hecho, el texto te lo ha escrito un compinche, tu no eres capaz de escribir tantas palabras seguidas.........
 :P  :P  :P 

Por cierto, *djeid06*, cuando vayas a dar una respuesta del tipo 'Pienso como tu KIKO  8-) ' no hace falta que cites todo su texto, y menos si el mensaje va justo después del que haces referencia. Es una sugerencia para dar ligereza al foro   :Wink:

----------


## popt

Yo creo que los compinches no son malos, están justificados en muchos casos pero nunca se debe violar la confianza del espectador.

Con esto quiero decir que el espectador asume que el mago le va a engañar, va a crear una ilusión, algo que sabe que en el fondo no es cierto pero que acepta con el fin de entretenerse (que es el propósito de todo esto  :Wink1:  )

El espectador asume a la vez una serie de premisas. Sobre los compinches asume que son personas como él y por tanto les delega una confianza absoluta, al contrario que al mago.  No es lícito que un compinche esté solo para mostrar un asombro inmenso como los videos de magia callejera de los que se habla.  No veo lícito que un compinche afirme y asegure que ha estado en Hawai, una cosa es que en el efecto aparezca allí el compinche, que el mago asegure que ha ocurrido y que el espectador disfrute pero desde luego el compinche no debe declarar nada sobre la ilusión.

No se debe usar un compinche para dar veracidad a un juego, ni para conseguir un efecto mayor, solo se debería usar un compinche cuando sea realmente necesario para el juego y cuando el juego no se base en la confianza del espectador en el compinche (siempre confiará pero no debe ser la base del juego).

Sobre los ángulos de las cámaras se podría decir lo mismo.  Recuerdo la frase de D. Copperfield al comienzo de casi todas sus ilusiones "Lo que ven desde sus casas es lo exactamente lo mismo que verían si estuviesen entre el público".  Esa frase no la dice como mago sino como persona antes de presentar su trabajo, esa frase transmite confianza plena y si ahí está engañando me parecería poco menos que una estafa.

Lo mismo digo sobre las pizarras y tratar temas sensibles.  Alguna vez he visto a gente haciéndolo y me parece lamentable.  Nunca lo he visto en directo pero seguro que si algún día lo veo tendría una charla con el ilusionista.  La magia es para divertir, entretener, crear ilusiones... no para sensibilizar a la gente o para que piensen que el mago puede tener poderes extrasensoriales.  He visto a gente llorar de la emoción con A. Blake y desde entonces pienso que es un hijo de p***.  Lamento si alguien del foro lo conoce, si alguna vez ha entrado en el foro, si alguien lo tiene en un pedestal pero alguien como él debería saber que la magia no está para esto.  Creo que como mentalista se ha centrado en hacer creer a las personas que tiene poderes y eso no es ser mago, es ser un farsante, muy bueno, pero farsante.

Supongo que muchos no compartirán mi opinión, especialmente la del último párrafo  :Smile1:  pero recuerdo que es solo esto aunque hable categóricamente: mi opinión.

Saludos!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Qué pocos atracos habría sin compinches!  8-)

----------


## gafas

Saludos Gandalf. Creo que leiste mal mi  post. Nunca dije que no me pareciese ético el uso de compinches. Al contrario, digo que me parece estupendo con algunas condiciones.





> Nunca he usado un compinche y creo que nunca lo usaré, pero me parece totalmente respetable hacerlo sólo  cuando se trata de realizar un efecto dónde es indispensable, y siempre que el público no puieda sospechar que el juego sólo puede realizarse gracias a él.  En otros casos no es que me parezca éticam,ente reprobable, sino innecesario en muchas ocasiones, y hasta anti-mágico en otras.
> 
> Saludos.


Puede que se me interpretase mejor si hubiese escrito  "En otros casos no me parece éticamente reprobable, sino innecesario...."


Sin embargo, discrepo contigo cuando dices que no hay ética a la hora de hacer un método. Creo que existe una conducta ética en la magia que cada uno practicamos. Yo procuro que la magia que practico me divierta a mí también (hedonismo ético) y traicionar esto sería para mí una falta  ética personal. Con esto quedan descartados cierto tipo de juegos y cierto tipo de magia que no sólo no me haría disfrutar a mí, sino que puede herir  al espectador o incluso hacerle sufrir.¿Se puede llamar eso "ética mágica"?  Pues no lo sé, pues sólo es trasladar un código moral personal a la actividad que desarrollamos en cada momento, en este caso la magia.

Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Vamos a ver, Gafas (suena a chiste, pero es que has escogido un nick que...  :P )

NO hay ética en un método. Si necesitas hacer un empalme y no puedes sin usar los dedos, pues lo haces, y punto. Si para hacer aparecer algo usas aparatos electrónicos pues los usas y no hay nada de ético o moral en eso. Si quieres hacer que la carta aparezca en el bolsillo de alguien y mandas a uno que se la ponga allí sin que lo sepa el espectador tampoco hay nada de etico en eso. Hay magos para los que las cartas trucadas deberían no usarse, y dan poco menos que lecciones de ética y moral con eso. A esos yo les digo "No las uses tú y deja a los demás hacer lo que quieran".

¿O tú crees que no se deben hacer ciertos juegos por que se usa una u otra técnica que debería estar "restringida" o "prohibida"?

Otra cosa es si tú personalmente no quieres hacer uso de algo. Eso es una decisión personal, pero no tiene nada que ver, creo yo, con la ética. Si no te gusta el fp no lo usas y punto. 

Además, creo que has confundido método con efecto. Una cosa es que tú quieras producir un efecto que no es ético, como dar descargas, pinchar, hacer sufrir a quien ha ido a disfrutar... Eso son producto de los efectos, no de los métodos. 

Me reitero, no hay ética en los métodos.

----------


## zarkov

Bonita cuestión filosófica.
¡Esos estudiantes de filosofía del foro!

La ética del método...

Para mí sin duda que hay una ética en el método. Otra cosa es tenerla en cuenta. ¿O podemos admitir, las pruebas de medicamentos directamente con humanos para ganar en rapidez, por poner un ejemplo? 

Sobre el comentario de fondo de si es lícito "engañar" creo que es una cuestión que no se aplica. No estamos practicando tiros a canasta. Intentamos meterla usando, si es necesario, una escalera transparente. El límite... la ética del método.

----------


## eidanyoson

Efecto final, lo que se ve.

 Un campo lleno de cadáveres.


El método uno:

 Uno por uno, torturados hasta reventar.

El método dos:

 Sobredosis de algo que les produce suma felicidad, sin dolor.

 ¿Cúal es más ético?

Respuesta 1:

 El primero. Está claro que tienes un problema.

Respuesta 2

 El segundo. Si no se puede evitar, está claro que no eres mala persona.Eres humano y posees ética.

Respuesta 3

 Ninguna: Está claro que si es posible evitarlo es la respuesta a elegir.

----------


## Gandalf

Ya, muy interesante, pero estais hablando de magia. O sea de un tipo que está intentando engañar al resto, un resto que ha pagado encima para que le engañen. ¿Y afirmais que hay ética según el método que use? 

El ejemplo de Eidan no vale pues hay algo intrínsecamente perverso y malo en la premisa primera, "un campo lleno de cadáveres",  mientras que la discusión es sobre algo intrínsecamente distinto "Un mago intenta engañar a alguien que está deseando ser engañado (se supone, claro)".

Usando el sistema de Eidan como yo creo que hay que plantearlo para esta discusión:

Efecto:

El mago muestra un mazo y da a elegir una carta mentalmente, le pide al espectador que la nombre y esta aparece en el bolsillo del espectador.

Método 1:

El mago localiza la carta en su mazo, la empalma y la mete en el bolsillo del espectador sin que él lo note

Método 2:

El mago localiza la carta en su mazo, la empalma y la esconde en su propio bolsillo mientras que un compinche coge la carta de otro mazo y la mete en el bolsillo del espectador sin que él lo note

¿Cual es más ético?

Para mi no hay contestación posible.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡¡TOMA YA!!!!!

 He creado un sistema y todo:


 ¡¡¡El sistema Eidan!!!

 cuidadín, cuidadín

 (porcierto gandalf, hay algo intrínsicamente perverso en mi enunciado, pero tu das por supuesto que el espectador quiere ser engañado y eso NO es del todo cierto, que si yo paro a alguien por la calle o hago un impromptu en el trabajo, eso que has dicho no es verdad. Y mucho menos el espectador paga por ello. Así que empate  8-) )

----------


## eidanyoson

Sigueindo con la filosofía barata:



 Todas las barajs de poker sin comodines tienen 52 cartas.
 El bar Pepe tiene ua baraja de poker sin comodines.
 Luego el Bar pepe Tiene 52 cartas.

 FALSO.

 Tienes más, todas las de los menús. Así que la filosofía miente descabelladamente. No filosofemos. ¿O si?  :D 






 (eso por no decir que le faltan 3 cartas de aquella timba en el que Ignoto se cabreó por perder y otra más del mismo día que O´malley usó  una a modo de servilleta, con lo cual tampoco quedan 52)

----------


## gafas

Que voy.

A un mago se le ocurre introducir a una señorita en una caja y dividir su cuerpo en dos. Duda en como hacerlo, para que este efecto cause más impacto. Puede hacerlo dividiendo la caja con unas cuchillas de acero y después, separar por ese punto la caja, dejando en cada mitad medio cuerpo de su ayudante. También puede acercar a la caja una sierra mecánica e ir serrando la caja, mientras su ayudante grita hasta simular caer desmayada o muerta, al tiempo que unos chorros de sangre caen sobre el escenario y ya de paso, salpica al público de las primeras filas.

Hay que dar gracias a que la mayoría de los magos aplican una conducta ética a sus espectáculos, aunque no todos.

Hablando de cartomagia, el otro día medio ví (no estaba muy atento y a lo mejor meto la pata) un programa de TV en que una compañera, simulando ser una tarotista (o como se llame) hacía cortar una baraja de tarot a una señora, con el resultado de que repetidamente esta señora cortaba por la carta de la muerte, con la particularidad de que además esta mujer debía creer en estos temas, y llegó a estar muy mal. 

Hombre..,¿ no sería mas bonito hacerla cortar siempre por los enamorados o algo as?í Pues no. Tal vez es que de este modo perdiese impacto el juego.

Tengo que decir que esta señora no había pagado para que la engañasen.

Desde luego que ellos pueden hacer lo que quieran, pero si yo hiciese algo así tendría un problema conmigo mismo. Me da igual que el tema esté en el método, la presentación o el efecto. A mí ( es una opinión personal como todo lo que toca a lo moral, y por tanto no pretendo que nadie la comparta) me parece magia carente de  ética.

Por cierto, este tema iba sobre el uso de compinches que, por supuesto,  no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior, aunque el ejemplo que ha puesto Gandalf es uno de los que me parece que un compinche es innecesario. y por tanto, aquí no estaría de acuerdo con ello. No se trata de ética, sino de  que no veo porque usarlo para ese efecto cuando tú mismo te bastas para realizarlo.

Saludos

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Realmente, un compinche podría ser disculpable cuando es preciso hacer algo que no se puede hacer de otra manera. Digo podría porque no lo considero ético, pero esto es una opinión personal.
> Para los que se asustan de los compinches, que sepan que hasta Juan Tamariz ha utilizado uno en la televisión (¿Cómo puñetas pudo conseguir que un "voluntario" le ofreciera un pañuelo exactamente igual al que llevaba él en el bolsillo? Pues...) y no es para alarmarse.
> Lo que ya no está tan bien es cuando se utilizan, como en el caso de David Blaine, para simular público callejero que se asombra de sus efectos. Sobre todo porque está intentando vender la imágen de una capacidad de asombrar que no posee.
> Gente como Tom o Janel (los recordaréis de los DVD de L&L, el rubio del bigote y la morena de pelo largo) que sobreactúan hasta la exageración me parecen innecesarios. Por supuesto sin caer en el otro extremo. 
> 
> Vamos que compinches, según, como y cuando.
> Para magia de cerca, va a ser que no.
> Para escena...a ser posible, tampoco. Si no hay mas remedio y no se abusa...pues bueno. ¿Qué le vas a hacer?


El señor Blaine hace eso ? :S:S

En mi humilde opinion... creo ke usar compinxes no es malo, yo he pasado hace poco de ser publico a estafador , y como publico he notado k siempre tratan de desmontarte el truco , no les importa disfrutar del efecto si no encontrar el bug , x eso mola tanto ser mago y dejarles cn un buen par de narices :p  pero ese no es el caso, como mismo una persona del publico no tiene reparos en decir, TIENES DOS CARTAS!! si metes la gamba, nosotros estamos en nuestro infinito derecho de usar compinches para engañarles, xk esos son los roles ke aceptamos al hacer magia, estafador y estafado ....

 X lo tanto concluyo ke , si t ves capaz de hacerlo x ti mismo, no hagas uso de compinxes, si el efecto rekiere de ellos para hacerlos, usalos ... tu objetivo es hacer magia, hacer disfrutar y disfrutar cn ello tambien, si tu conciencia puede cargar con k has usado compinxes, sin problemas....

Creo k le dais tantas vueltas al asunto xk solo lo mirais desde la optica del ilusionista, miradlo de la optica del artista y como lo recivira el publico, a mas puntos de vista, mejor  :Smile1: 

:!: AsDePic4S :!:

----------


## yosti

yo estoy deacuerdo con usar compinches simpre y cuando no se abuse de estos, un buen truco q hago con o sin compinche es el de la carta en el cristal y crea una gran ilusion y es algo q el publico recuerda por un gran rato  si es necesario yo si uso compinche

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo nunca ni me he planteado el usar compinches porque no quiero utilizarlos. Además eso hace que el truco sólo lo puedas hacer cuando tienes a los compinches.

----------


## KOTKIN

Cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente.

----------


## gabor

ami eso de usar compinches no me enrolla muxo por ejemplo ay  juegos simples que impactan sin usar compinche y si tu el mago no usas compinches consigues satisfacion personal ,que lo as exo tu solo y sin nade ademas a conseguido el el publico alucine solo contigo  y sin ayuda de compinche

----------


## darckmaster

Yo digo que si se podría usar un cómplice (o compinche como tu le dices) para mejorar un truco yo lo e echo y de lo mas simple sale algo sorprendente por ejemplo un ves hice que un primo que es mago firmara dos carta iguales y con una de las cartas hice una sección de carta ambiciosa y luego la carta fue quemada y aparece mágicamente en el bolsillo de la franela de uno de los espectadores casual mente el que firmo la carta. :?   :Wink:

----------


## letang

Cuando leí los primeros mensajes, todos en contra de los compinches, creí que iba a llevar la contraria, pero Kiko escribió "a favor" de ellos (entre comillas por resumir su planteamiento) y después de ese, vinieron muchísimos a favor.

Bueno, yo los compinches los veo bien cuando puedan ayudar al efecto a alcanzar unos límites increíbles pasando desapercibida la idea de que puedan haber participado.
Esto quiere decir que si el efecto con compinche no supera a algo que se podría hacer sin él, no es que no lo considere válido, pero me parece un desperdicio, y es como usar más técnicas cartomágicas de las necesarias para llegar a un fin, economía de técnicas.

¿Qué pasa? Que eso es muy difícil, las posibildades de un compinche son brutales, pero hay que estudiar mucho y tener mucha imaginación para sacar algo realmente bueno. Y más difícil aún, que su implicación no sea presuponible.

Una cosa que me molesta...
¿Por qué generalmente se atribuyen a compinches juegos o efectos que no sabemos cómo se hacen?
En este hilo he oído decir que los espectadores de la desaparición de la estatua de la libertad son compinches...
Creo que no concéis el método del juego, si lo conociérais, sabríais que son espectadores totalmente reales y ven lo que ven...
También he oído decir que Blaine usa compinches. ¿En qué juego?
De los que le conozco, solo usa ayudante en alguno de ellos.
Quizá os despisten las adivinaciones directas "piensa un número del 1 al 1.000, el 333".
Eso no son compinches... es otra cosa...
El otro día Extremo me pasó un vídeo de Criss Angel, desapareciendo un móvil y apareciéndolo dentro de una botella de cerveza. No dejaba de insistir en que era un compinche. Le di una solución muy aceptable explicando como se puede llevar a cabo el efecto sin compinche, y nada, que no me creía, que eso tenía que ser compinche.
Este juego se puede parecer mucho, interiormente, al juego del helicóptero de nada por aquí, sólo con una modificación en el preshow y un detalle más, pero perfectamente factible de hacer sin compinches.

Se comentó también el tema de tener un compicnhe en medio de una actuación de calle cubriendo ángulos malos. ¿Ven? ya volvemos a confundir al compinche, eso no es un compinche, lo puedes llamar "ayudante" o siendo un programa de televisión, "persona del equipo" pero no influye en nada, no hace parte del juego, no interviene en él, cubre un ángulo y no hay problema, no se engaña a nadie.

No tengo ningún interés especial en defender los compinches, ya que no los uso, principalmente porque no podría inventar un juego suficientemente brutal para aprovechar su potencial, y segundo, porque si consiguiera un efecto así, no podría hacer ningún juego más en la vida, no tengo repertorio como para mantener el estatus de un juego de ese calibre.

Sobre los trucos de cámara, pues creo que es un tema que no hay ni que discutir, ya que creo que no se ha usado nunca en lo que yo he visto de magia por televisión o vídeo, solamente en la película El ilusionista, y eso, porque es una película (sin contar la primera demo de Indecent, y la levitación de Blaine, que no es un truco de cámara, es mezclar un efecto mágico (levitación con H, como tantos otros magos hacen) con las reacciones de otro efecto mágico, o sea que un montaje de edición, pero no un truco de efectos especiales, el efecto mágico es real).

El público de L&L ciertamente es muy exagerado en su comportamiento pero, ¿ya por eso son compinches?.
Seguro que cuando habéis ido a una actuación de un humorista en la que hay público de todas las edades, siempre hay una señora, generalmente mayor, que se ríe a cada momento y tiene una risa muy contagiosa que la contagia al resto del público. ¿Por qué no pensar que este público es precisamente eso? Un público seleccionado por sus reacciones ante lo que ven, una mayoría de público normal, y 3 o 4 personas muy exageradas que animen a los demás y den las mejores reacciones.

Creo que antes de criticar, prejuiciar, o presuponer cosas, hay que dar también un voto de confianza, y más aún los magos. Que los profanos desconfíen a la primera, se puede considerar normal, cuando no encuentran solución, recurren a la solcuión del compinche. Pero que los propios magos desconfíen de lo que puedan conseguir otros magos mediante sus propios métodos, pues es una lástima.
Incluso cuando en esos programas se aclara rotundamente que no habrá compinches, hay magos que aún lo discuten.

Un poquito más de confianza, y a dejarnos ilusionar sin pensar que nos están "tomando el pelo".

¡Un saludo!   :Wink:

----------


## javier1521

no veo mal el uso de compinches si el truco lo re4quiere, aunque la verdad es que yo no los usaria.

----------

